
The Lever Tech Stack - nateps
https://fulcrum.lever.co/the-lever-tech-stack-1b30e27d2bb0
======
nateps
Thanks, Eric for writing this fantastic overview! It covers why we have made
some key technology choices, both building off well established technologies
such as Node.js, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, and AWS as well as some areas
in which we've made outside of the box choices. It's been a fun adventure!

I think that this particular and special combination of leveraging open source
and finding ways we can innovate technically makes being an engineer at Lever
a fun and exciting challenge. I also think it comes through in our product,
which stands out in a software category with many choices, but few of them
innovative.

